

Bull - Iterative development of a Picasso lithograph - sheffield
http://www.artyfactory.com/art_appreciation/animals_in_art/pablo_picasso/pablo_picasso.htm

======
sheffield
Here's a video morphing the eleven pictures:

<http://www.freeweb.hu/polecat/bull.mp4>

